# tracker-miner-fs  giving core dump



## hackersword (Nov 8, 2018)

I am trying to setup Samba with Spotlight , to integrate with Windows Search, following
https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Spotlight#Setup_on_FreeBSD

While debugging , I am getting a core dump trying to run tracker-miner-fs  


```
[root@zork ~]# /usr/local/libexec/tracker-miner-fs
** Message: 17:49:59.467: Starting tracker-miner-fs 2.0.5
** Message: 17:49:59.467: General options:
** Message: 17:49:59.467:   Verbosity  ............................  0
** Message: 17:49:59.467:   Sched Idle  ...........................  1
** Message: 17:49:59.467:   Initial Sleep  ........................  15
** Message: 17:49:59.467: Indexer options:
** Message: 17:49:59.467:   Throttle level  .......................  0
** Message: 17:49:59.467:   Indexing while on battery  ............  yes (first time only = yes)
** Message: 17:49:59.467:   Low disk space limit  .................  Disabled
** Message: 17:49:59.467: Setting priority nice level to 19
** Message: 17:49:59.467: Checking if we're running as a daemon:
** Message: 17:49:59.467:   Yes
** Message: 17:49:59.467: Initializing Storage...
** Message: 17:49:59.469: Mount monitors set up for to watch for added, removed and pre-unmounts...
** Message: 17:49:59.469: No mounts found to iterate
** Message: 17:49:59.469: Initializing UPower...
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```

Running w/ gdb I get slightly more info


```
Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
0x0000000800a57b6e in tracker_extract_module_manager_get_rdf_types ()
   from /usr/local/lib/tracker-miners-2.0/libtracker-extract.so
```


I'm trying to figure out if this a freebsd issue (possibly related to fairly new supermicro board using ATOM C3858 ) , or a gnome tracker issue ...
and which forum would be best to persue for advice on how to debug and track down the issue.


freebsd-version
   11.2-RELEASE-p4

sysctl hw.model hw.machine hw.ncpu
   hw.model: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU C3858 @ 2.00GHz
   hw.machine: amd64
   hw.ncpu: 12

Installed:
  tracker-2.0.4                  Object database, tag/metadata database, search tool and indexer
  tracker-miners-2.0.5           Miners for tracker2


----------



## volatilevoid (Nov 8, 2018)

hackersword said:


> I'm trying to figure out if this a freebsd issue (possibly related to fairly new supermicro board using ATOM C3858 ) , or a gnome tracker issue ...


This is an issue with tracker-miner-fs, see issue #7 here. For now, you can add `CFLAGS+=-O0` to the Makefile of sysutils/tracker-miners to fix it.


----------



## hackersword (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks, 

I had been reading that thread and was going to be my next attempt, will post follow up if make any progress.

I wasn't 100% sure if should modify the Makefile directly or try use the make.conf like from here
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2015-July/266926.html


----------



## tbyte (Feb 14, 2019)

OpenBSD seems to have a lot newer version 2.1.6 (the last is 2.1.7) and it seems to work there.


----------

